# Knipex vs Klein



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I prefer Klein. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought Knipex Linesmans and ***** about 2 years ago and will never go back to Klein


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I never took a liking to Knipex.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

it is a higher grade steel


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> it is a higher grade steel


Just like the 2000 series Klein's...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> I bought Knipex Linesmans and ***** about 2 years ago and will never go back to Klein


Ditto.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

The only gripe I had with the knipex side cutters(***** for Americans) , was that the tip is very round and not as pointed as the kleins. That made it a little sloppy when cutting BX etc...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Ditto.


Dittox2


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You should search this site for tips on breaking in your Kleins. You can boil them in oil, bury them in sand, drive over them with your truck or throw hand grenades at them. Or you can just buy Knipex and you're good to go.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Great info guys. Way to help the OP. "Duh, I like Klien/Knipex. It is good. Dah."


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> it is a higher grade steel


The Knipex are softer steel tgan Kleins. The cutting edge of mine have taken a beating cutting aluminum mc, larger copper (up to #3) and clipping 1 screw. I used to use my Kleins for clipping screws or recessed can bracket bars and still have to because my Knipex cant take the abuse. I dont know that i would buy them again, but we'll see. 

As far as break in is concerned, i used to grab every pair of Kleins and check to see if they were loose and checked the gap on the jaws. If they werent loose, i kept checking until i found a pair that was. If the jaw gap was too wide, same thing. My Knipex, on the other hand, were good amd loose from the package and the jaws were good and tight.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Knipex - made in Germany

Klein - made in USA, Mexico, China, and Taiwan. 

You do the math.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

OaklandElec said:


> Great info guys. Way to help the OP. "Duh, I like Klien/Knipex. It is good. Dah."


Sometimes it's just that. I like the feel of Knipex better.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The_kid said:


> Knipex - made in Germany
> 
> Klein - made in USA, Mexico, China, and Taiwan.
> 
> You do the math.


I get 7. What do you get?


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> I get 7. What do you get?



13(45•17)

9,945

I think I'm off.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Nschtib said:


> I have heard TONS of hype about knipex. Right now for all my handtools I have the journeyman version of all the klein handtools, and I was wondering what about knipex is better. What makes the linesmans better? and what makes their side cutters (*****) better? What about needlenose? I need someone to explain Knipex advantages to me :laughing:


A good, focused, dependable, professional, intelligent, experienced worker with whatever you might consider to be the "least" set of tools and accessories, beats the heck out of anyone with whatever someone considers the "best" pouch, wrench, sidecutter, nut driver, screwdriver, cordless tool, battery style, whatever.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The_kid said:


> Knipex - made in Germany
> 
> Klein - made in USA, Mexico, China, and Taiwan.
> 
> You do the math.


All Klein pliers and strippers are made in the USA.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> A good, focused, dependable, professional, intelligent, experienced worker with whatever you might consider to be the "least" set of tools and accessories, beats the heck out of anyone with whatever someone considers the "best" pouch, wrench, sidecutter, nut driver, screwdriver, cordless tool, battery style, whatever.


Why are quality tools and quality workers mutually exclusive? Why cant you get both? Do they not allow that in the IBEW?

:laughing:


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

MTW said:


> All Klein pliers and strippers are made in the USA.



Nooooope not all of them. 

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/tools.html

Edit: And the American manufacturing industry isn't anything to be proud of these days.

I'd take German quality over USA anyway. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> A good, focused, dependable, professional, intelligent, experienced worker with whatever you might consider to be the "least" set of tools and accessories, beats the heck out of anyone with whatever someone considers the "best" pouch, wrench, sidecutter, nut driver, screwdriver, cordless tool, battery style, whatever.


This comment makes no sense.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Why are quality tools and quality workers mutually exclusive? Why cant you get both? Do they not allow that in the IBEW?
> 
> :laughing:


Groupthink and conformity are strongly encouraged in the IBEW. Hence why I could never be a part of that organization.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

I got a set of insulated Knipex side cutters, linesmans, and screwdrivers a couple years ago for Christmas. I'll never buy Klien side cutters again. I bought a brand new pair of Kleins about a year before I got the Knipex, and they were pretty much shot when I stopped using them. The Knipex still look brand new on the cutting edges.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

From "Tools of the Trade" magazine....

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/hand-tools/electrical-hand-tools_o.aspx


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MTW said:


> Groupthink and conformity are strongly encouraged in the IBEW. Hence why I could never be a part of that organization.


 And when it comes to negotiating for fair wages, good benefits and better working conditions, I don't have a problem with that. Otherwise, I'm truly not into it. That is why I have only been to one union meeting in the 20 years I have been a member. It was when I got sworn in. I just found it hard to say no to the extra $6-$10 per hour.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Why are quality tools and quality workers mutually exclusive? Why cant you get both? Do they not allow that in the IBEW?
> 
> :laughing:


Sure you can have both. My point is that tools do not make the man.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

The hd 2000 series klein linesmans with the fat orange or almost pink colored handles are very nice. 

Other than those I like knipex.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Sure you can have both. My point is that tools do not make the man.


Then why didn't you just say that?


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't buy the fishtape-pulling Knipex linesman in town. Just checked amazon and their linesman include the fishtape puller and crimper in ONE TOOL.

Mind-blowing idea right there. Klein could learn something.

http://www.amazon.ca/Knipex-09-12-240-SBA/dp/B005EXNWN0#productDetails

Still not sure whether I want the 2000 series Kleins or the more expensive Knipex.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

BBS said:


> Can't buy the fishtape-pulling Knipex linesman in town. Just checked amazon and their linesman include the fishtape puller and crimper in ONE TOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the ones I use everyday :thumbup:


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I just got new Knipex ***** last week. Went with the 10 inch model, and already liking that over my previous Kleins, which are 8 inch and came from HD. 

Their Cobra pliers I have had for over 2 years, and I will never own anything else for slip joint pliers. They are amazing, have held their teeth very well, despite my repeated abuse, can fit where other "channel locks" can't and grip like all get out.

On linesmans I still have my J2000 Kleins, which are going on 4 years old now. They are great, still sharp, nice and loose, and the grips are in great shape. I was not impressed with the Knipex linesmans that came in an insulated set I bought at Lowes. I ended up losing them, and burning the *****. 

I bought a small pair of Knipex needle nose a long time ago, and rarely use them. I use these Klein ones a lot more, and actually use the wire stripping part more often than I thought I would.

I like Klein's demo screwdrivers, but got Wera for my insulated, and Greenlee/Husky for multis.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BBS said:


> Can't buy the fishtape-pulling Knipex linesman in town. Just checked amazon and their linesman include the fishtape puller and crimper in ONE TOOL.
> 
> Mind-blowing idea right there. Klein could learn something.
> 
> ...


klein does make them to.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The_kid said:


> Knipex - made in Germany
> 
> Klein - made in USA, Mexico, China, and Taiwan.
> 
> You do the math.


And don't forget the ketchup and mustard / Burger King colored handles


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

bduerler said:


> klein does make them to.


I have been able to pull fish tapes with the "regular" J2000-9NE, just requires careful jaw tightness at the back end of the jaw.

As already posted in this thread, it is a fine line between optimal person and optimal tool, or the tool does not make the tradesmen.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

nbb said:


> I have been able to pull fish tapes with the "regular" J2000-9NE, just requires careful jaw tightness at the back end of the jaw.
> 
> As already posted in this thread, it is a fine line between optimal person and optimal tool, or the tool does not make the tradesmen.


I didn't care much for the conversation. Just showing that Klein has made them and continues to make them as it seems from your previous post that you didn't know. All I was trying to accomplish was the growth of your knowledge of the Klein lineman product line is all


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

bduerler said:


> klein does make them to.





bduerler said:


> I didn't care much for the conversation. Just showing that Klein has made them and continues to make them as it seems from your previous post that you didn't know. All I was trying to accomplish was the growth of your knowledge of the Klein lineman product line is all


It was my post before. 
I didn't realize that Klein makes them with both features in one. I've never actually needed the crimper, just seemed like a silly omission. Thanks for passing on the information.

It is the fishtape puller that I was most interested in. My current Kleins have it and it has proven invaluable.
Yes, one can pull fishtape with "regular" Kleins but it's awkward, ineffective, potentially dangerous for fishtape and user, and just a pretty bad idea to do regularly.
That and my foreman will tear a strip off anyone caught using Kleins without the fishtape puller to pull fishtape.

I might have to get the Klein version after all.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Kliens and Southpark.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

BBS said:


> It was my post before.
> I didn't realize that Klein makes them with both features in one. I've never actually needed the crimper, just seemed like a silly omission. Thanks for passing on the information.
> 
> It is the fishtape puller that I was most interested in. My current Kleins have it and it has proven invaluable.
> ...


I once saw a guy pop himself in the face pulling a snake with a regular pair of lineman pliers. Wasn't pretty


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The "best" way to pull a fish tape with standard Kliens is to grip the fish tape, with the pliers, behind the plier joint with the pliers perpendicular to the fish tape. This way you have a "T" type handle that you can pull with both hands. This method is less likely to damage a fish tape than using the nose of the Kleins. You also have better control, to avoid face bashing.

This is the way it was done before there was such a thing as a fish tape puller.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Having used both I'm going with my knipex now. You can feel the quality in your hands. Its too soon to know whether they will last but we will see

And I agree ill take german quality over the competition any day.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

bduerler said:


> I didn't care much for the conversation. Just showing that Klein has made them and continues to make them as it seems from your previous post that you didn't know. All I was trying to accomplish was the growth of your knowledge of the Klein lineman product line is all


Got it. Thank you for the info. Somehow, my lineman's are my oldest tool, as I had a bad habit of losing ***** and screwdrivers, and replace dull strippers often.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I'll just drop this one bit.

My coworker just bought a new klien to replace the older dull once he was using.
*Klein Tools J213-9NECR *



Right out of the packaging the pivot point was tough for some reason. So we put some oil and a fist full of WD-40 and still nothing. The tools says made in USA but I don't know what happened here. Perhaps he just got a bad one, but there should never be a bad klein. I assume they test them before shipping it out. Anyway he saw my knipex linesman and asked me where I got it....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Klein pliers are always really stiff until they're broken in


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought brand new side cutters (***** for the yanks) and they were very misaligned out of the packaging. The cutters overlapped at the tip and down about a quarter inch. They were so badly misaligned that they couldn't cut 16awg stranded all the way through. Returned them and this time I inspected the others on the shelf. Of the remaining 4, only 1 was somewhat properly aligned. When did they get so poorly built? They used to have great cutting surfaces. Maybe a bad batch?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Wpgshocker said:


> I bought brand new side cutters (***** for the yanks) and they were very misaligned out of the packaging. The cutters overlapped at the tip and down about a quarter inch. They were so badly misaligned that they couldn't cut 16awg stranded all the way through. Returned them and this time I inspected the others on the shelf. Of the remaining 4, only 1 was somewhat properly aligned. When did they get so poorly built? They used to have great cutting surfaces. Maybe a bad batch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From which brand? I was doing a side residential job and bought Klein NM strippers from Home Depot. The jaws were not aligned and it made it very tricky to do the one thing I bought them for. I returned them and got a second pair which were a little bit better, but still left me using my razor knife most of the time.

I don't know if they just produce sub-standard tools for HD, hoping that handyman hank will buy them on name alone, or if quality has decreased overall, but I know I am done with Klein strippers until I figure out why 2 sets of NM strippers were junk, and my last pair of Klein curves only lasted 6 months or so. All purchased from Home Depot, so maybe I get what I pay for.


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

Everything that I have seen and heard is that the "reject" tools that aren't as well built end up at Home Depot b cause klein won't send to say a supply house or electrical store but they will send to Home Depot to sell maybe a little cheaper. Not a known fact but several people have told me to not buy kleins from Home Depot


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

And nbb I bought a pair of klein kurve strippers from Home Depot and they dulled in months but I bought the same pair from city electric and they have been going strong for a year or more


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

Cdawg said:


> Everything that I have seen and heard is that the "reject" tools that aren't as well built end up at Home Depot b cause klein won't send to say a supply house or electrical store but they will send to Home Depot to sell maybe a little cheaper. Not a known fact but several people have told me to not buy kleins from Home Depot


That explains the troubles I had with them now


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

@Cdawg I agree with you. The Klein products at the supply house seem better than at the home centers.

Mike


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

My Knipex pliers are just about worn out it seems like. The nose wont grip solid wire to twist anymore amd the cutting edge sucks. Apparently Knipex pliers dont like clipping aluminum sheathed MC. Ive had them a year and a 1/2. Ive had a notch in the cutting blades after clipping the tip off a sheetrock screw when i first got them, so clipping stranded wire has been a pain ever since. I guess I'll be going back to Klein after this. Annoying as hell since my 2nd to last pair of kleins lasted 5 years (last pair I blew a hole in them the day after I bought them :laughing, and these Knipex were the same price as Klein J-man linemans. Pretty disappointed, really.


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

If it doesn't say Klein it's not mine : )


Mike
[removed]


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> My Knipex pliers are just about worn out it seems like. The nose wont grip solid wire to twist anymore amd the cutting edge sucks. Apparently Knipex pliers dont like clipping aluminum sheathed MC. Ive had them a year and a 1/2. Ive had a notch in the cutting blades after clipping the tip off a sheetrock screw when i first got them, so clipping stranded wire has been a pain ever since. I guess I'll be going back to Klein after this. Annoying as hell since my 2nd to last pair of kleins lasted 5 years (last pair I blew a hole in them the day after I bought them :laughing, and these Knipex were the same price as Klein J-man linemans. Pretty disappointed, really.


I posted the same thing a while back and got flamed.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I posted the same thing a while back and got flamed.


I figured out yesterday my last pair were the j-2000 with regular handles rated for ACSR. Bought another pair of those and will switch after my current project is done. The Knipex will be just about toast by then. :laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I would not think that Klein, or any other tool manufacturer, would purposely sell seconds or rejects to the public. A possible difference in quality, between the supply house tools and the HD tools, could be the quality control for the volume. Example: In a batch of twenty pliers for your SH, maybe 1 or 2 are inspected. In a batch of 5000 for HD, maybe 10 are inspected. These ratios are only a guess, but obviously a larger batch has a smaller number of items inspected.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Circuit Tracer said:


> @Cdawg I agree with you. The Klein products at the supply house seem better than at the home centers.
> 
> Mike


Maybe amazon.com falls into the home center category. Just received my 2000 series Klein diagonal cutters in the mail. The cutting blades don't quite match up.
They seem to cut ok.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BBS said:


> Maybe amazon.com falls into the home center category. Just received my 2000 series Klein diagonal cutters in the mail. The cutting blades don't quite match up.
> 
> They seem to cut ok.



There is no difference between supply house 2000-28's and the ones at Home Depot. They are just really bad lately. 
I went to three supply houses to find a new pair of side cutters(*****) and every last pair was gimped. None of the jaws aligned correctly, some had gaps. 
I returned a pair that couldn't even cut through 16awg stranded, it left 2-3 strands after every cut. The supplier wasn't surprised. The supplier boxed up the remaining ones to send back. They called me last week when the new ones arrived, they were ALL just as bad. 
Went to another town and another supply house, same damn thing. Seems Klein has a production issue!

At the end of the day, I have Knipex in my bag now. Precise alignment on the jaws, nice grips, cuts like I would expect the kleins should have.
Oh well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

